# Running In



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

We got confirmation that our order is at code 20 and is locked, so no more changes can be made. So although we don't get the car till the 1st March, my thoughts did turn to how I would run the car in?

So what is your running in strategy for your new car, if indeed you have one?


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Just drive it. Try not to sit at a constant speed for ages, go up and down the gears, and don't Rev up to red line for the first couple of hundred miles or so...
Modern cars don't need running in, just don't flog the balls out of it initially.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Don't let labour either. High gear low revs is just as bad as high revs. 
Hoggy.


----------



## ChrisTTS (May 20, 2008)

drive it like you stole it


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

Have you ordered it on PCP or a lease?
If so then someone else owns it therefore remember nothing handles like a rental  
Lets face it if you can afford a new car then you can afford to replace it within warranty therefore I wouldn't give a shit about running it in personally.
Good luck with it by the way


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

gvij said:


> Have you ordered it on PCP or a lease?
> If so then someone else owns it therefore remember nothing handles like a rental
> Lets face it if you can afford a new car then you can afford to replace it within warranty therefore I wouldn't give a shit about running it in personally.
> Good luck with it by the way


Just make sure I NEVER buy a car from you :lol:


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

The engine is already "run in" when you get it, and modern oils are so good you just don't need to but.....

Brakes and Tyres need a bit of time to bed in so i'd say just be more careful in your first 2-300 miles then drive like normal.

its not 1970 any more.

Mythbusters did a test with a new car (2 of them) one they ragged, one they broke in....

there was no noticeable power or engine performance drop doing it either way.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Alexjh said:


> Mythbusters did a test with a new car (2 of them) one they ragged, one they broke in....
> there was no noticeable power or engine performance drop doing it either way.


Hi, I bet Myth buster didn't run them both for another 4 years & test again. :roll: 
Hoggy.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Hoggy said:


> Alexjh said:
> 
> 
> > Mythbusters did a test with a new car (2 of them) one they ragged, one they broke in....
> ...


I was going to say about the longer term effects...... I was thinking about with 50-100 k miles or so....


----------



## gvij (Jan 27, 2011)

In my opinion its up to the manufacturer to run in the engine. They shouldn't sell an engine that hasn't bedded in. Why should the consumer end up doing the manufacturers work for them?
I would say very few new owners will own the car when it has past 50 or 60 thousand miles so what difference does it make?


----------



## ross_cj250 (Mar 1, 2008)

There seems to be a lot of compelling reasons for buying new cars rather than second-hand in this thread!! 

Regards
Ross


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Take it on a long trip, go somewhere nice and try to put a good few miles on it in a short space of time.


----------



## Chubster (Feb 14, 2011)

Max it out soon as you get it....private road/track of course 
I haven't had to top up my oil ever....from new 
Nearly 4 yrs old now and coming up to 35k miles.
Hasn't missed a beat since I got it.
Only car I have owned where I am still looking out the window and admiring it on the drive \o/
Peugeot/Citroen/Vauxhall can kiss my ass lol.


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Well Twinkle, am sure there will be a long line of forum members who would be willing to help you run it in... form an orderly queue.

Personally, I like to always run a car in gently as suggested in the manual & always wait a minimum of at least 15 minutes after starting before ever thinking of using all of its beans.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

I guess I'm still running my Mark 2 in at 35mph! Going to need to be very careful with the TTS when she comes!!


----------



## .nayef (Nov 1, 2013)

Don't Baby it. Don't hoon it.

Variable RPMs, Maybe don't go over 4k :lol:


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

All our cars are leased and I pay the same money in lease month one as I do in lease month 24, 36 or 48.

If you're only getting a 20,000 mile/2year lease and you take it easy for the first 1000 miles then for the first month and a bit you're going to be looking after the car for the next owner and paying royally for the privilege. Good for you.

Personally, I just drive them. I would never buy an ex-lease car because they are minimally looked after to keep costs down and the driver/keeper knows (s)he's getting a new in x months time so they stop caring quite so much. It's very sad really.


----------



## TT20TDI (Oct 12, 2013)

The car will loosen up as you dive it as it will be tight and feel flat when you intially get it I know mine did it took 20,000 miles to fully loosen all of a sudden I could tell as the car picks up loads quicker I am talking about the A4 TDI here mind you .... at any give throttle it feels more responsive by a lot,having said that i hadnt been braying around in it.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Diesel engines take longer than a petrol engine by their very nature of low revs.
Just drive it and enjoy it, don't labour in low gears and don't rev it's nut off for a little while, all will be fine.


----------

